# Need help with a replacement switch



## gr00m (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm replacing a switch for this LED hula-hoop. The hula-hoop is one that has several LED's strung inside it that pulse and change colors. 

The switch rating is: 6A 120VAC / 3A 250 VAC. Then above the 3 prongs on the bottom it's got 1101 on the left and C.R. on the right (if that means anything). It's a very small switch, roughly 12mm wide, 6mm deep and 6mm high. I've searched a few online part stores and the local Radio Shack with no luck. I found one similarly rated at Radio Shack, but it was like 3x the size.

I don't really know any good online part stores, so maybe someone could direct me to a good store or let me know what this could be substituted with.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Here's a link that may help you out:


http://www.directindustry.com/cat/e...nd-micro-switches-for-electronics-AA-479.html


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.digikey.com/


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

normally a 3 prong or contact switch would be what is known as on / on unless the switch has a centre position rather than just a flip over movement. A centre position would be on /off/ on. The centre contact is normally common and makes contact (ON) with ONE of the other two contacts whilst the second is left open circuit (OFF) when the switch movement is toggled. In the case of a centre position, the centre position leaves both contacts open or OFF.

the best thing to do is measure the resistance of the centre pin against both outside pins or prongs to see which way the lever moves to create an ON between the contacts.


----------

